# KENT MEMBERS!!!



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

hey guys,

so i have recently taken over as "kent rep"
in order to make a good job, i wanna make sure i know who the kent members are?!

so please... tell me if your in kent and will be coming to meets...and if you are in kent and dont attend meets...WHY NOT!? :wink:

Cheers guys


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I live in Kent, and am willing to participate in meets.


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

I'd be interested, too!

Chris


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Congratulations on taking over the mantle from Ian, best of luck in your new position 

Charlie


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not in Kent but will always come over the bridge if there's a local meet


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm in Kent...... :wink:

Might attend a few meets in the future, depending on location ...... :roll:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for all the replies guys! any more??

need to get some more TT's joined up from kent!


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

heard they is a guy dartford way...... think his name is Neil.....I am sure his number plate starts with TT51 but could be wrong............. :roll:


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

i am in kent and enjoyed the 3 or so meets i have been too, but work committments dont allow me to come over often. i am currently rainham but will hopefully be Herne Bay in two weeks time


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Congratulations Kim, I wish you many happy meets and tunnel runs and all sorts of activities......


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

oh yeah neil with his two boys 

and thanks sline


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Is this now only for Kent members ? Also is it only for TTOC members only?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

i just wanted to know who is from kent Dotti..... as i have NO idea how many there are


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

k10mbd said:


> i just wanted to know who is from kent Dotti..... as i have NO idea how many there are


So will your meets be open to Essex members? And or just TTOC members only also?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

open to anyone that wants to come!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

k10mbd said:


> open to anyone that wants to come!


That's great Kim [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

I,m from Kent Kim...

I have attended many a meet...just don't let me test drive anything.... :lol:

Would have come on the Tunnel Run but suffering a slipping clutch at the mo...

BUT...Having a QS..I don't have roo to carry a horse in the back.. :wink: :lol: :lol:

Mark..


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm on the SE London / Kent boarders and would be interested in coming to the meets...


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> open to anyone that wants to come!


Hi Kim

I'm from south kent and would be interested in coming along to any meets.

Regards
Ross


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

audi_tt 83 said:


> i am in kent and enjoyed the 3 or so meets i have been too, but work committments dont allow me to come over often. i am currently rainham but will hopefully be Herne Bay in two weeks time


I am Herne Bay as well pal.

Kim there is Neil (tt51), Jay (jatappt something something), Mark (tufty), Rich (golfcrap) then the Essex lot Andy and Maria (triplefan), dotti, etc etc


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> audi_tt 83 said:
> 
> 
> > i am in kent and enjoyed the 3 or so meets i have been too, but work committments dont allow me to come over often. i am currently rainham but will hopefully be Herne Bay in two weeks time
> ...


Its JayTTapp.........he seems to be laying low, as he was on here alot, but only pops in once in a while lately?? :?

Rob


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ok..i am going to post in events section soon... thinking ashford / maidstone jan...7th ish ...maybe


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

T ROB T said:


> heard they is a guy dartford way...... think his name is Neil.....I am sure his number plate starts with TT51 but could be wrong............. :roll:


     

Yep, I'm from Kent 8)

Well done Kim you have taken over in a good position as Ian did a great job and we have a nice 'regular' crowd and even a few from Sussex who regularly join in - thats if one of them hasn't been on the raz most of the night before :wink:

Couple of Essex peeps as well who attend regularly and a very helpful chap he is too 

Good luck with it and give me a shout if you need any help

Neil


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

TT51 said:


> T ROB T said:
> 
> 
> > heard they is a guy dartford way...... think his name is Neil.....I am sure his number plate starts with TT51 but could be wrong............. :roll:
> ...


 :lol: Also known as T ROB T TT Guru... :wink: But has let me down once :-*


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=187865


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Kim,

Congrats on the post... And as Neil said Ian has given you a good start.

We're in North Kent and have attended when we can.

There is a really good crowd and freindly people.

Looking forward too 2011!

Nik and San


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> even a few from Sussex who regularly join in - thats if one of them hasn't been on the raz most of the night before :wink:


I don`t know who you mean?   :wink: :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > even a few from Sussex who regularly join in - thats if one of them hasn't been on the raz most of the night before :wink:
> ...


Your like the genie when the bottle is rubbed :roll:

How you doing buddy will have to catch up soon. Hope you are coming to Santa Pod in Jan :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


Don`t mention bottles mate.....you know me I will only end up drinking what is in them 

I am good thanks Neal, will be at Santa Pod if I am not skiing I just don`t know yet as I am still waiting for the boss to make her mind up. If not will hopefully be at the next Kent meet although Ashford is a bit of a way with the compulsory hangover. I might have to make two coffee stops instead of one. 

Have you persuaded your good lady to venture out on a ferry yet?


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

I'm sitting on the London/Kent border  Would love to come to a few meets but I'm working most weekends so may only be able to attend a few randoms :roll:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Have you persuaded your good lady to venture out on a ferry yet?


Not yet mate kind of left that discussion for a while. Might have to take the kids away some time instead :roll:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

T ROB T said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > audi_tt 83 said:
> ...


Lay low...no just not so much spare time, where does it all go. I was only thinking to myself the other day not on here so much. Also think it has something to do with the rate of modding. The modding itself hasn't stopped mind 

Always up for the meets, I have missed the last two though. Kim's very own tunnel run the timing just didn't work out for me. Then the Southend Trip was on holiday that weekend.

Kim, yes always up for the meets - will get my name down for the 7th. Well done for you for stepping up as rep. 

Jay


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Also Trev and I are going to the the Piston Heads Sunday Service...

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=186882

Nearly 600 cars 

Jay


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Not a TTOC member, but I'm Ashford based  I'll be coming along to the meet this Saturday, looking forward to it...


----------

